# Yotel - a "slumbercoach-style" hotel in airports



## Anthony (May 6, 2009)

http://www.yotel.com/360/index.html

Not quite a transportation method, but this hotel idea inside of airport terminals in Europe is a great one, and reminds me a lot of Slumbercoaches, with upper and lower bunk rooms. Looks a lot like a sleeping car room - but it's not on wheels.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (May 6, 2009)

That standard bunk reminded me exactly of a roomette... only with a bathroom.

The premium room reminded me exactly how much I hate mauve.


----------



## gswager (May 7, 2009)

That's an ideal size for single traveler, well maybe not for business person who need a desk. I rather not to have it at the airport because it's probably too expensive.

I was looking at the premium cabin and I noticed an odd thing- why putting an exposed toilet paper while taking shower?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 8, 2009)

I think they should put one of these inside the NOL station so you can connect SL to Crescent without having to leave. Plus being in your little pod will get you ready for your Roomette.


----------



## sunchaser (May 11, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> That standard bunk reminded me exactly of a roomette... only with a bathroom.
> The premium room reminded me exactly how much I hate mauve.


Very interesting little rooms- they remind me of some of the european train cabins, even though these aren't on wheels.

They would make nice train cabins, though, except for the colors they chose.

BTW-the premium room looks more like a lavender in color. A bit too bright of a shade of Lavender. Leaning toward the pink side. Not calming at all-Ick!!



gswager said:


> That's an ideal size for single traveler, well maybe not for business person who need a desk. I rather not to have it at the airport because it's probably too expensive.
> I was looking at the premium cabin and I noticed an odd thing- why putting an exposed toilet paper while taking shower?



If you look closely at each room, there is a glass separator that separates the shower area from the toliet. At first glance, it does look like the toilet paper is exposed, but it's not. Probably gets moist from condensation, though!!


----------

